# Nokia Lumia 350 driver problem



## JonathanX (Sep 1, 2019)

I recently got a smartphone Nokia Lumia 735 (RM-1038) from a friend, it worked perfectly at his PC, I mean his PC recognized it immediately, but when I got home, my PC doesn't wanna recognize it. I plugged it into the USB port and Device Manager sees it, but it says there is something wrong with the drivers:















What can I do in order for my PC to recognize the phone? Why aren't the drivers good? I use Windows XP x64 Edition with SP2:






I tried several times to find some good drivers on the net, but everything I found was not good, I mean whenever I tried to install it, the wizard kept telling me the same thing: "the hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software". I have already installed WinUSB Drivers x64 and also some Nokia software, but it still doesn't recognize it. Please help me! What must I do?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi John - for starters you might want to blur out your name under the 'registered to' - you might of just half doxxed yourself. If thats not your real name then fine.

Personally, i think youre looking at a dead end with this. Windows XP x64 was never popular enough to have a lot of driver support from manufacturers. Some manufacturers might of released drivers while others didnt bother.

It might be the 64bit OS that is getting in the way because the phone only has 32bit drivers available on windows XP. Windows 7 was released in 2009 and your phone was released in 2014. I wouldnt blame nokia for not keeping up support for a 6 year old phone on a 'legacy' OS.

Try dual booting a regular 32bit version of XP and see if it works.


----------



## JonathanX (Sep 1, 2019)

Of course it's not my real name, I haven't even heard of anyone having "Blackheart" as a family name. It was just an invention of mine, nothing more.

I heard many people warning me that XP x64 has a lot of driver issues, but I've been using it for about 2 years already and I didn't have problems so far. I had a few in the past, in the beginning, but I managed to solve them.

My friend told me that I really should upgrade my OS to Windows 10, but right now that's just a last resort for me. I only wanna use the phone for making photos with it, nothing else. It doesn't even have a SIM card, as far as I know.

I have a 32-bit edition of XP with SP2, but it doesn't recognize more than 3 GB of RAM, I think. And I got 8 GB of RAM, it would be a pity to let them stay unused only for the sake of making photos.

I don't understand what you meant by "dual booting" what is that?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 1, 2019)

JonathanX said:


> I don't understand what you meant by "dual booting" what is that?



Dual booting is the capability of switching between two different OS on the same machine, just by restarting and choosing which one you want to use.

Usually, it's achieved by having at least two partitions or drives, one for each system. They are mostly independent, but some care must be taken when implementing this scheme, specially regarding the Boot Manager.

This is not the same as using virtual machines, since the OS runs fully "native".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

You can enable PAE on 32bit windows to see more ram

If you dont wish to run with an up to date OS then you plug in a microSD card into the phone and pull it out when youre done taking pictures. using a card reader to access the files for editing.


----------



## JonathanX (Sep 3, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It might be the 64bit OS that is getting in the way because the phone only has 32bit drivers available on windows XP.  Try dual booting a regular 32bit version of XP and see if it works.



I followed your recommendation and  installed my 32-bit version of Windows XP and the first thing I did before even installing the videocard drivers was to connect the phone again to the PC, and guess what? It got recognized immediately, and I was able to copy all the 479 photos I made on my HDD! 

Thank you Freedom Eclipse for your help and for advising me about using the 32-bit version of XP!

Below I attach some screenshots with the process, it was just one photo this time, after having copied the first ones:


----------

